# Nokian hakkapeliitta lt3



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm looking for real world reviews on the new Nokian hakkapeliitta lt3. I'm interested in how they would compare to the other popular snow tires like Cooper, General, Mastercraft and Hancock. I currently run the Mastercraft MSR but I will be replacing them for next season. I would like to gain some performance on hard packed snow and ice, without losing the digging ability I currently have in deep snow. Everything I plow is steep, and I often have to back through several inchs to over a foot of snow. In doing some research I read several people reported losing studs and a lack of deep snow performance with the older lt2 hakkapeliitta. I'm interested to hear what the lt3 is like, and if these problems were simply myths with the lt2 or if they were corrected with the lt3


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I know you’re asking for real world experience with them, which I don’t have, but in my experience, a tire that’s good on packed snow and ice may not be very good for plowing in deeper or slushy snow.

I’ve pondered that a few times when looking at new winter tires. When I had two trucks, I ended up using studded Cooper M&S on my daily driver to deal with the hard pack in roads, and studded Duratracs for my dedicated plow truck.

I’ve had unstudded Duratracs previously - still great in deep snow, but in my experience not good at all in the hard pack on the roads; too much sliding.

Down to one truck now with studded Duratracs.

I wouldn’t hesitate to buy those Nokians though for daily driving


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. No one else out there is running hakkapeliittas?


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

They are pretty caviar taste for the beer budget that most of us end up happening.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I tried looking for them, from what I found, kinda pricy. Do not think anyone here is using them.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I love them. Just bought a set for 170 a tire plus the other bs mount and balance. But I don’t run studs so can’t help you there. Put a set on my wife’s suv but only for the winter. Her suv isn’t four wheel drive but with the nokians it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Definitely! Thanks for your response. What type of truck do you have your hakkapeliitta lt3 on? How have they performed in deep snow


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have the lt3 on a 2500hd. Haven’t even driven it in snow yet. I have had roughly 4 sets of the lt2 on 2500hds and one set of rotivas. Love them


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

That's awesome. I talked to Nokian today and they claim they have the stud retention issue corrected on the LT3.. please keep me updated on how the lt3 performs


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Will do!


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

I think you need to consider what your overall performance envelope is. Will you be needing them in deep snow, packed ice, or a combination of both? I went with the Cooper Discoverer M+S tire in the end because it gets great reviews for packed snow, and good reviews for ice. Adding studs increases the ice performance, even though we don't historically get a ton of icing here, I decided to just go all out in that regard.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I'm strongly leaning towards these, hopefully people will continue to chime in


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Well for this season I pulled the trigger on the new Nokian hakkapeliitta lt3. After one storm I will say they are good tire so far, not ready to say that they're better or worse than my previous Mastercraft MSR. Is anyone else running these?


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Couldn't beat the price midnight pumpkin, $880 out the door, sold my 2.5 year old msrs that still had 12/32, for five hundred bucks. I was a little concerned about a directional Tire going in reverse, but I'm quickly learning it seems to make no difference


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Big difference is your not going 60 in reverse. Or at least I hope not.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't speak for the Hakkas but we've got the Nokian Nordman on a winter beater 04 Town Car with an open diff and that POS goes EVERYWHERE. Can't stop it. I think you'll like the Hakkas. 

Duratracs came on my 2019 old body 1/2 ton Silverado and I run those just in the winter otherwise I'd grab some Nokians for it.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I love mine


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

You are running the lt3 hakks?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Me? Yes


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

How many seasons have you been running them? What kind of wear are you getting? And have you lost any studs? Just looking to see how they hold up long term.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

No studs. This is second season. Holding up real good. Only have about 5,000-7,000 miles on them.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

@Western1 are you running a V box in the trucks you use them on? I'm smoking rubber on my SRW trucks. That's why I stick to all terrains for now-harder rubber.


----------



## ernestshipman1959 (20 d ago)

I had a set on my 1st plow truck 20 years ago, a Chevy 2500HD. Was recommended by my neighbor who had spent 40+ years plowing. Were the BEST tires I had. Money got tight after they wore out & may next 3 sets were a lesser brand. Regretted it every time (I am a slow learner)... I just semi retired & now just plow for myself & a couple of neighbors & got a Tundra & plan to put the LT3's on this truck... Buy them they are the best: plowing, longevity, less tire spin, etc. We are in a hilly, elevated terrain where we are exposed & get some hellacious storms with often lots of icy conditions (central NH). You will NOT regret them... Eat beans & rice for a month & skip McDonald's...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Kvston said:


> @Western1 are you running a V box in the trucks you use them on? I'm smoking rubber on my SRW trucks. That's why I stick to all terrains for now-harder rubber.


No vbox. Usually pallet or less of salt and snowblower and tailgate salter. Run the wideout XL on the front.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Western1 said:


> No vbox. Usually pallet or less of salt and snowblower and tailgate salter. Run the wideout XL on the front.


Good to know. We picked up a set for one of our pickups that runs a 8.5’ XV2 and blowers/sidewalk gear in the back. So far so good.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Kvston said:


> Good to know. We picked up a set for one of our pickups that runs a 8.5’ XV2 and blowers/sidewalk gear in the back. So far so good.





Kvston said:


> Good to know. We picked up a set for one of our pickups that runs a 8.5’ XV2 and blowers/sidewalk gear in the back. So far so good.





Kvston said:


> Good to know. We picked up a set for one of our pickups that runs a 8.5’ XV2 and blowers/sidewalk gear in the back. So far so good.


Sweet! How much air pressure are you running. I would think for the vbox truck you need to keep it high


----------

